# quantitative easing (QE) = ποσοτική χαλάρωση



## nickel (Dec 30, 2014)

Όρος της επικαιρότητας.

*Quantitative easing (QE)* is an unconventional monetary policy used by a central bank to stimulate an economy when standard monetary policy has become ineffective. A central bank implements quantitative easing by buying specified amounts of financial assets from commercial banks and other private institutions, thus raising the prices of those financial assets and lowering their yield, while simultaneously increasing the monetary base. This differs from the more usual policy of buying or selling short-term government bonds in order to keep interbank interest rates at a specified target value. [...]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantitative_easing

Τίτλοι που θα έπρεπε να κυκλοφορούν με διερμηνέα:

*Και με Credit Baskets η ποσοτική χαλάρωση
Goldman Sachs : Βλέπει QE από την EKT ανεξαρτήτως των ελληνικών εξελίξεων*
http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1231374179


----------



## dominotheory (Dec 31, 2014)

.....
Τη συναντάμε και ως ποσοτική ελάφρυνση:

Η Τράπεζα της Ιαπωνίας κινείται προς *ποσοτική ελάφρυνση*, για να διατηρήσει το γιεν σε χαμηλό επίπεδο...
http://www.europarl.europa.eu/sides/getDoc.do?pubRef=-//EP//TEXT+OQ+O-2010-0153+0+DOC+XML+V0//EL

Ο κ. Γιούνκερ θεωρούσε πολύ πιο χρήσιμο να ανταλλάξει απόψεις με τον κ. Παπαδήμο για την ΕΚΤ, τα ευρωομόλογα, την ευρωπαϊκή διακυβέρνηση, τη λεγόμενη *ποσοτική ελάφρυνση* (*quantitative easing*)...
http://www.real.gr/DefaultPrint.aspx?page=arthroprint&id=107014

...όταν η Τράπεζα της Ιαπωνίας ολοκλήρωσε την *ποσοτική ελάφρυνση* και ανέβασε τα επιτόκια τον Ιούλιο εκείνου του έτους.
http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?catid=26502&subid=2&pubid=4019112


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2014)

Λιγοστά τα ευρήματα, και θα πρότεινα να την αποφεύγουμε αυτή την απόδοση: τι ελαφρύνουμε;


----------



## dominotheory (Dec 31, 2014)

nickel said:


> τι ελαφρύνουμε;



Τη βεβαρυμένη, λόγω έλλειψης ρευστού, αγορά/οικονομία.




nickel said:


> Λιγοστά τα ευρήματα, και θα πρότεινα να την αποφεύγουμε αυτή την απόδοση



Το βασικό, νομίζω, είναι να γνωρίζουμε ότι έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί (Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο, Ημερησία κλπ), γι' αυτό και το προηγούμενό μου σχόλιο.

Όσον αφορά τα ευρήματα:
ποσοτική χαλάρωση = 195 αποτελέσματα: λίγα κι αυτά, αν και αρκετά περισσότερα από τα 19 της ποσοτικής ελάφρυνσης.


Αλήθεια, όμως, τι χαλαρώνουμε;


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Αλήθεια, όμως, τι χαλαρώνουμε;


Τη σφιχτή νομισματική πολιτική.

tight money
https://www.google.com/search?q="tight+money"+"quantitative+easing"&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## dominotheory (Dec 31, 2014)

*The Economist explains
What is quantitative easing?*
[...]
To carry out QE central banks create money by buying securities, such as government bonds, from banks, with electronic cash that did not exist before. *The new money swells the size of bank reserves in the economy by the quantity of assets purchased—hence "quantitative" easing.* Like lowering interest rates, QE is supposed to stimulate the economy by encouraging banks to make more loans. The idea is that banks take the new money and buy assets to replace the ones they have sold to the central bank. That raises stock prices and lowers interest rates, which in turn boosts investment.
http://www.economist.com/blogs/economist-explains/2014/01/economist-explains-7

*What is quantitative easing?*

Usually, central banks try to raise the amount of lending and activity in the economy indirectly, by cutting interest rates.

Lower interest rates encourage people to spend, not save. *But when interest rates can go no lower, a central bank's only option is to pump money into the economy directly. That is quantitative easing (QE).*
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-15198789


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2014)

Ναι, το απόσπασμα του Economist εξηγεί τη διαφορά ως προς το «ποσοτικό», αφού χαλάρωση θεωρείται και η μείωση των επιτοκίων.


----------



## Themis (Dec 31, 2014)

Συμφωνώ με τη "χαλάρωση" και καταδικάζω μετά βδελυγμίας την "ελάφρυνση". Πρόκειται σαφώς για easing of monetary policy, και το σύμπλοκο αυτό υπήρχε πολύ πριν του κολλήσουν το quantitative. Στην περίπτωσή μας πρόκειται βέβαια για χαλάρωση ποσοτική (με άμεση επίδραση στην προσφορά χρήματος) και όχι επιτοκιακή (αφού τα επιτόκια της Κεντρικής Τράπεζας ήδη φλερτάρουν με το μηδέν).


----------



## dominotheory (Dec 31, 2014)

Themis said:


> Συμφωνώ με τη "χαλάρωση" και καταδικάζω μετά βδελυγμίας την "ελάφρυνση". Πρόκειται σαφώς για easing of monetary policy, και το σύμπλοκο αυτό υπήρχε πολύ πριν του κολλήσουν το quantitative. Στην περίπτωσή μας πρόκειται βέβαια για χαλάρωση ποσοτική (με άμεση επίδραση στην προσφορά χρήματος) και όχι επιτοκιακή (αφού τα επιτόκια της Κεντρικής Τράπεζας ήδη φλερτάρουν με το μηδέν).



Σεβαστή κάθε γνώμη, αλλά εγώ θα ήμουν λιγότερο κάθετος, δεδομένου ότι ο ίδιος ο Μπερνάνκι λέει ότι: 
“The problem with QE is it works in practice, but it doesn’t work in theory.”

Αλλά επειδή δεν σκοπεύω να θολώσω κι άλλο τα -ήδη θολά- νερά, πάμε παρακάτω.
Αρχικά να πω ότι σ' όλα τα σχετικά κείμενα, αναφορικά με την πολιτική QE των Κεντρικών Τραπεζών, οι λέξεις που χρησιμοποιούνται είναι οι _expand/expansion_ (μιλούν για επέκταση ισολογισμού δηλαδή) και όχι το _easing_.
Λοιπόν, στο απόσπασμα που ακολουθεί -ό,τι πιο γλαφυρό μπόρεσα να βρω- οι ιδιοι οι αρχιτέκτονες της QE μιλούν γι΄αυτήν. Προσέξτε πότε και πού εμφανίζεται η λέξη easing και άλλες της ίδιας οικογένειας:

 *Balance Sheet Tools*
In using the Federal Reserve's balance sheet as a tool for achieving its mandated objectives of maximum employment and price stability, the FOMC has focused on the acquisition of longer-term securities--specifically, Treasury and agency securities, which are the principal types of securities that the Federal Reserve is permitted to buy under the Federal Reserve Act. One mechanism through which such purchases are believed to affect the economy is the so-called portfolio balance channel, which is based on the ideas of a number of well-known monetary economists, including James Tobin, Milton Friedman, Franco Modigliani, Karl Brunner, and Allan Meltzer. The key premise underlying this channel is that, for a variety of reasons, different classes of financial assets are not perfect substitutes in investors' portfolios. For example, some institutional investors face regulatory restrictions on the types of securities they can hold, retail investors may be reluctant to hold certain types of assets because of high transactions or information costs, and some assets have risk characteristics that are difficult or costly to hedge.  - μήπως το easing αφορά αυτούς τους investors;

Imperfect substitutability of assets implies that changes in the supplies of various assets available to private investors may affect the prices and yields of those assets. Thus, Federal Reserve purchases of mortgage-backed securities (MBS), for example, should raise the prices and lower the yields of those securities; moreover, as investors rebalance their portfolios by replacing the MBS sold to the Federal Reserve with other assets, the prices of the assets they buy should rise and their yields decline as well. Declining yields and rising asset prices *ease overall financial conditions* and stimulate economic activity through channels similar to those for conventional monetary policy. Following this logic, Tobin suggested that purchases of longer-term securities by the Federal Reserve during the Great Depression could have helped the U.S. economy recover despite the fact that short-term rates were close to zero, and Friedman argued for large-scale purchases of long-term bonds by the Bank of Japan to help overcome Japan's deflationary trap. 

Large-scale asset purchases can influence financial conditions and the broader economy through other channels as well. For instance, they can signal that the central bank intends to pursue a persistently more accommodative policy stance than previously thought, thereby lowering investors' expectations for the future path of the federal funds rate and putting additional downward pressure on long-term interest rates, particularly in real terms. Such signaling can also increase household and business confidence by helping to diminish concerns about "tail" risks such as deflation. During stressful periods, asset purchases may also improve the functioning of financial markets, thereby *easing credit conditions* in some sectors.

With the space for further cuts in the target for the federal funds rate increasingly limited, in late 2008 the Federal Reserve initiated a series of large-scale asset purchases (LSAPs). In November, the FOMC announced a program to purchase a total of $600 billion in agency MBS and agency debt. In March 2009, the FOMC expanded this purchase program substantially, announcing that it would purchase up to $1.25 trillion of agency MBS, up to $200 billion of agency debt, and up to $300 billion of longer-term Treasury debt. These purchases were completed, with minor adjustments, in early 2010. In November 2010, the FOMC announced that it would further expand the Federal Reserve's security holdings by purchasing an additional $600 billion of longer-term Treasury securities over a period ending in mid-2011. 

About a year ago, the FOMC introduced a variation on its earlier purchase programs, known as the maturity extension program (MEP), under which the Federal Reserve would purchase $400 billion of long-term Treasury securities and sell an equivalent amount of shorter-term Treasury securities over the period ending in June 2012. The FOMC subsequently extended the MEP through the end of this year. By reducing the average maturity of the securities held by the public, the MEP puts additional downward pressure on longer-term interest rates and further *eases overall financial conditions*.

How effective are balance sheet policies? After nearly four years of experience with large-scale asset purchases, a substantial body of empirical work on their effects has emerged. Generally, this research finds that the Federal Reserve's large-scale purchases have significantly lowered long-term Treasury yields. For example, studies have found that the $1.7 trillion in purchases of Treasury and agency securities under the first LSAP program reduced the yield on 10-year Treasury securities by between 40 and 110 basis points. The $600 billion in Treasury purchases under the second LSAP program has been credited with lowering 10-year yields by an additional 15 to 45 basis points. Three studies considering the cumulative influence of all the Federal Reserve's asset purchases, including those made under the MEP, found total effects between 80 and 120 basis points on the 10-year Treasury yield. These effects are economically meaningful.

Importantly, the effects of LSAPs do not appear to be confined to longer-term Treasury yields. Notably, LSAPs have been found to be associated with significant declines in the yields on both corporate bonds and MBS. The first purchase program, in particular, has been linked to substantial reductions in MBS yields and retail mortgage rates. LSAPs also appear to have boosted stock prices, presumably both by lowering discount rates and by improving the economic outlook; it is probably not a coincidence that the sustained recovery in U.S. equity prices began in March 2009, shortly after the FOMC's decision to greatly expand securities purchases. This effect is potentially important because stock values affect both consumption and investment decisions.

While there is substantial evidence that the Federal Reserve's asset purchases have lowered longer-term yields and *eased broader financial conditions*, obtaining precise estimates of the effects of these operations on the broader economy is inherently difficult, as the counterfactual--how the economy would have performed in the absence of the Federal Reserve's actions--cannot be directly observed. If we are willing to take as a working assumption that the effects of *easier financial conditions on the economy* are similar to those observed historically, then econometric models can be used to estimate the effects of LSAPs on the economy. Model simulations conducted at the Federal Reserve generally find that the securities purchase programs have provided significant help for the economy. For example, a study using the Board's FRB/US model of the economy found that, as of 2012, the first two rounds of LSAPs may have raised the level of output by almost 3 percent and increased private payroll employment by more than 2 million jobs, relative to what otherwise would have occurred. The Bank of England has used LSAPs in a manner similar to that of the Federal Reserve, so it is of interest that researchers have found the financial and macroeconomic effects of the British programs to be qualitatively similar to those in the United States. 

To be sure, these estimates of the macroeconomic effects of LSAPs should be treated with caution. It is likely that the crisis and the recession have attenuated some of the normal transmission channels of monetary policy relative to what is assumed in the models; for example, restrictive mortgage underwriting standards have reduced the effects of lower mortgage rates. Further, the estimated macroeconomic effects depend on uncertain estimates of the persistence of the effects of LSAPs on financial conditions. Overall, however, a balanced reading of the evidence supports the conclusion that central bank securities purchases have provided meaningful support to the economic recovery while mitigating deflationary risks. 
http://www.federalreserve.gov/newsevents/speech/bernanke20120831a.htm


Α, και καλή χρονιά να 'χουμε!!!
Όρεξη να υπάρχει (για λεξιλογία, αλλά και για ζωή, ομορφιά, δικαιοσύνη, αλληλοκατανόηση) και να τα λέμε!!!


----------



## pontios (Jan 1, 2015)

dominotheory said:


> ποσοτική χαλάρωση[/URL] = 195 αποτελέσματα: λίγα κι αυτά, αν και αρκετά περισσότερα από τα 19 της ποσοτικής ελάφρυνσης.
> 
> 
> Αλήθεια, όμως, τι χαλαρώνουμε;



...και τι διευκολύνουμε;

ποσοτική διευκόλυνση ... 88 αποτελέσματα (πολύ λίγα, αλλά πάλι περισσότερα από τα 19 της ποσοτικής ελάφρυνσης). 

Καλή Χρονιά to all the lexilogists!


----------



## cougr (Jan 1, 2015)

pontios said:


> ...και τι διευκολύνουμε;



Διευκολύνεται δήθεν η διαθεσιμότητα πίστωσης σε επιχειρήσεις και σε ιδιώτες.

Εύχομαι σε όλες και όλους καλή χρονιά, αισιοδοξία, πάσης φύσεως επιτυχίες και κάθε καλό για το 2015!

Azi, Happy Birthday!


----------



## pontios (Jan 1, 2015)

cougr said:


> Διευκολύνεται δήθεν η διαθεσιμότητα πίστωσης σε επιχειρήσεις και σε ιδιώτες.




Δήθεν είναι το κατάλληλο επίρρημα, εδώ.

Στην τελική ανάλυση, αυτή η "χαλάρωση "(συνήθως ευφημισμός για την "εκτύπωση χρημάτων"), κατόπιν κρίση, μπορεί να στοχεύει στο να ενθαρρύνει ή να διευκολύνει τον δανεισμό, αλλά η ίδια η αγορά, όπως όλοι γνωρίζουμε, αποφασίζει αν θέλει να δανειστεί.


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2015)

Ίσως η διευκόλυνση να πατά στην αντιστοιχία «easy = εύκολος» και σε άγνοια του ότι «to ease = χαλαρώνω κάτι που είναι σφιχτό (tight)». 

Επίσης: Με χαρά να φιλοξενήσουμε στο νήμα τις διάφορες αποδόσεις που έχουν προταθεί για διάφορους όρους, αλλά δεν ανεβάζω στον τίτλο όρους που δεν θεωρώ ακριβείς ή επαρκώς διαδεδομένους. Είναι χρήσιμο π.χ. να ξέρουμε από ποιον ξένο όρο προέρχεται ένας ελληνικός (δηλαδή, αν δείτε «ποσοτική διευκόλυνση», να ξέρετε ότι κάποιος επιχείρησε να αποδώσει έτσι το quantitative easing), αλλά στον EN > EL τίτλο είναι καλύτερο να έχουμε μία απόδοση, την καλύτερη και επικρατέστερη, σε όλες εκείνες τις περιπτώσεις ορολογίας που δεν κερδίζει από την ευελιξία των αποδόσεων.


----------



## cougr (Jan 2, 2015)

Εξάλλου, τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, ο όρος «διευκόλυνση» είναι ήδη καπαρωμένος σε τέτοιου είδους συμφραζόμενα, όπου αντιστοιχεί στα διάφορα «facilitation» που συναντά κανείς. Όπως, για παράδειγμα, «credit/financial/fiscal/monetary etc. facilitation»


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2015)

Exactly. A credit line, a credit facility, a loan facility.

http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/business-english/loan-facility


----------



## Costas (Jan 13, 2015)

Μου 'κανε εντύπωση ότι οι γνωστοί για τα μέτρα άμυνας της γλώσσας τους Γάλλοι γράφουν σε τίτλο:
La peur ou les doutes au rendez-vous du Quantitative Easing à l’européenne préparé par Mario Draghi : comment ça pourrait pourtant marcher


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2015)

Ε, ναι.

*Assouplissement quantitatif*

https://www.google.com/search?q="assouplissement+quantitatif"+draghi&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## pontios (Jan 14, 2015)

Τώρα έχουμε μια καλή διασταύρωση (όχι ότι υπήρχε καμία αμφιβολία), αφού το "assouplissement" αποδίδεται ως "χαλάρωση" στα Ελληνικά, και ως "relaxation" (= easing) στα Αγγλικά. Well done to team lexilogia. :)


----------



## dominotheory (Jan 14, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ίσως η διευκόλυνση να πατά στην αντιστοιχία «easy = εύκολος» και σε άγνοια του ότι «to ease = χαλαρώνω κάτι που είναι σφιχτό (tight)».
> 
> Επίσης: Με χαρά να φιλοξενήσουμε στο νήμα τις διάφορες αποδόσεις που έχουν προταθεί για διάφορους όρους, αλλά δεν ανεβάζω στον τίτλο όρους που δεν θεωρώ ακριβείς ή επαρκώς διαδεδομένους. Είναι χρήσιμο π.χ. να ξέρουμε από ποιον ξένο όρο προέρχεται ένας ελληνικός (δηλαδή, αν δείτε «ποσοτική διευκόλυνση», να ξέρετε ότι κάποιος επιχείρησε να αποδώσει έτσι το quantitative easing), αλλά στον EN > EL τίτλο είναι καλύτερο να έχουμε μία απόδοση, την καλύτερη και επικρατέστερη, σε όλες εκείνες τις περιπτώσεις ορολογίας που δεν κερδίζει από την ευελιξία των αποδόσεων.



Όλα καλά αναφορικά με το δεύτερο σκέλος, αλλά να ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάτι (χωρίς να το πάμε μέσω Παρισίων, Βερολίνου και Μόσχας  - αγγλικός είναι ό όρος).

Έγινε η εξής συζήτηση:



dominotheory said:


> Τη συναντάμε και ως ποσοτική ελάφρυνση





nickel said:


> Λιγοστά τα ευρήματα, και θα πρότεινα να την αποφεύγουμε αυτή την απόδοση: τι ελαφρύνουμε;





dominotheory said:


> Τη βεβαρυμένη, λόγω έλλειψης ρευστού, αγορά/οικονομία.
> Αλήθεια, όμως, τι χαλαρώνουμε;





nickel said:


> Τη σφιχτή νομισματική πολιτική.



Λοιπόν εγώ είχα υπόψη μου τα παρακάτω - και παρακαλώ να δώσετε λίγη προσοχή:

"Quantitative" refers to the fact that a specific quantity of money is being created; *"easing" refers to reducing the pressure on banks.*[2] However, another explanation is that the name comes from the Japanese-language expression for "stimulatory monetary policy", which uses the term "easing".
http://www.businessinsider.com/what-is-quantitative-easing-2010-8#ixzz3Omr1T7i3

*If there were awards for the most controversial investment terms, "quantitative easing" (QE) would win top prize. Experts disagree on nearly everything about the term - its meaning*, its history of implementation, and its effectiveness as a monetary policy tool.
http://www.investopedia.com/articles/economics/10/quantitative-easing.asp

Κατά συνέπεια, χαλάρωση ή διευκόλυνση, ή ελάφρυνση, ή απάλυνση, πείτε την κι αποσυμπίεση αν θέλετε, ωστόσο, όπως φαίνεται παραπάνω, είναι πολύ πιθανό ο όρος να μην αναφέρεται άμεσα στη νομισματική πολιτική, αλλά μάλλον στις τράπεζες και την αγορά/οικονομία γενικότερα. Και, αν το δούμε στο φως αυτών που διαβάζουμε στην investopedia (τα λένε κι άλλοι), η μια ερμηνεία δεν απορρίπτει την άλλη. Οπότε, ένα ζήτημα απόδοσης προκύπτει από το ότι η μείωση της πίεσης (στις τράπεζες και στην οικονομία γενικότερα) δεν συνεπάγεται απαραιτήτως χαλάρωση, γι' αυτό και έγινε η συζήτηση.


Αυτά, χωρίς καμία διάθεση αντιπαλότητας -αντίθετα, με διάθεση συνεισφοράς- μιας και η αιτία που γράφονται (για εμένα αλλά και για πολλούς άλλους, πιστεύω) δεν είναι κάποιες, ψυχολογικής φύσης, ανάγκες για επιβεβαίωση, αλλά μάλλον ένα μεράκι το οποίο πολύ εύστοχα περιγράφει ο drsiebenmal, εδώ, ως εξής:

Και ελπίζω, ο φιλοπερίεργος αναγνώστης που θα έχει φτάσει ως εδώ, να καταλάβει επίσης πόσο σπαζοκεφάλιασμα και πόσο κέφι από πόσους ανθρώπους χρειάστηκε γι' αυτή τη μία και μοναδική αναφορά ενός όρου σε ένα βιβλίο τριακοσίων σελίδων -και να καταλάβει ίσως λίγο καλύτερα, τι τρέλα είναι ακριβώς η μετάφραση για τους μεταφραστές.


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2015)

dominotheory said:


> Αυτά, χωρίς καμία διάθεση αντιπαλότητας -αντίθετα, με διάθεση συνεισφοράς-



Καλημέρα. Ακριβώς επειδή ισχύουν τα παραπάνω, γι' αυτό σπεύδω να διευκρινίζω συχνά ότι οι προτάσεις που δεν ανεβαίνουν μέχρι την κορυφή, τον τίτλο του νήματος, δεν ανεβαίνουν επειδή εκεί εφαρμόζω λεξικογραφικά κριτήρια. Στα λεξικά συχνά παραλείπονται οι αποδόσεις για δευτερεύουσες σημασίες όπως και οι λιγότερο διαδεδομένες αποδόσεις για τις κύριες σημασίες, ακόμα κι αν μερικές φορές οι λιγότερο διαδεδομένες είναι πιο ακριβείς. Αναπόφευκτα, η καταγραφή των προτάσεων θα περιορίζεται στη συζήτηση του νήματος. Θα ήταν ιδανικό να είχαμε μια περίληψη των προτάσεων στο πρώτο μήνυμα, αλλά η εθελοντική μας διάθεση δεν επεκτείνεται πάντοτε στις πιο γραφειοκρατικές διαστάσεις της προσφοράς.


----------



## pontios (Jan 16, 2015)

Ναι, ο όρος QE επιδέχεται πολλές ερμηνείες, αλλά όλες οι ερμηνείες αποτυγχάνουν στο ότι ο όρος «quantitative easing» υποδηλώνει μια συνεχιζόμενη κατάσταση, ότι θα χρειαστεί μια σειρά ποσοτικών δόσεων (χρημάτων) για να επιτευχθεί η σταδιακή βελτίωση.

Δεν πρόκειται για άμεση ανακούφιση εδώ (an immediate relief), αλλά μια σταδιακή ανακούφιση της κατάστασης (a gradual and ongoing relieving/easing of the situation).
Η επιλογή στα αγγλικά μιας λέξης που λήγει σε ing ήταν εσκεμμένη.

What we have in Greek is "χαλάρωση/relaxation"; something immediate, whereas what we have in English is "relaxing/easing", a gradual development, one in which there is no immediacy.


----------



## cougr (Jan 16, 2015)

Pontios, we've overcooked this big-time, so I'll be brief. Translation and economic consequence issues aside and reiterating Domino's thoroughly valid points (#19), one could also argue that the term "quantitative easing" primarily derives from and directly relates to the expansion of bank reserves via the ex nihilo creation of a specific quantity of money (quantitative) and to the immediate relief and reduction of pressure that this provides to banks (easing).


----------



## pontios (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi, cougr.
I actually agree with Domino - he has made some valid points.

I too see the term this way (as you've described it) - i.e., the creation of money "out of thin air/with a few pushes of a button" in order to buy and liquidate bonds and risky assets from the shell-shocked banks (post crisis) to help boost their reserves and improve their balance sheets and thereby encourage them to start lending to the market (and to transact with each other) once again.
I initially thought of this "easing" as "facilitating" the banks (making life easier for them by getting them out of a bind/a squeeze) - hence I did a search in Greek with "διευκόλυνση", and to my surprise there were 88 results.

But the point I'm making is, no matter how valid these interpretatations/suggestions may be (and I see them all as being valid), they all fail in that what we are really talking about here is an ongoing action/development (with the term "easing"), which all the suggested terms in Greek fail to address/convey, IMHO.
Do you not agree?
Maybe I'm just splitting hairs?


----------



## cougr (Jan 16, 2015)

pontios said:


> ........Maybe I'm just splitting hairs?



I think you might be.:) Quantitative easing in all its forms and guises is necessarily a gradual process dependant on continual observation and feedback from a whole host of economic indicators but I don't think that the inventor of the term, or other entities that have since hijacked the term to describe their own approach to expanding the monetary base, had this in mind when applying the term.


----------



## pontios (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks, cougr, for your vote of confidence. :)

Anyway, because it is a gradual process - that's why a term ending in "ing" (a doing word) was chosen.
It's no coincidence.

Choosing another word (other than easing, but probably not the best choice) to help illustrate, it comes across as "quantitative relief" in Greek rather than "quantitative relieving", if you get my drift.
Relief is stagnant .. whereas "relieving" is dynamic - and that's what we ideally would (or should) want to convey in Greek, too - something dynamic/progressive (again, IMHO).


----------

